# Ite



## KaiDePuu

Da dove viene il verbo 'ite'?
Questa parola si trova, ad esempio, in libretti di opera lirica:

ALFIO (Cavalleria rusticana)
Io me ne vado,
Ite voi altre in chiesa. 
**
NORMA
Io deggio interrogarlo,
Investigar qual sia l'insidiata
O complice ministra
Che il profano persuase a fallo estremo.
Ite per poco.


----------



## marco.cur

Ite= andate
imperativo del verbo latino _eo is ivi itum ire_


----------



## lauradies

Vuol dire "*andate*" (imperativo di _andare_) e deriva direttamente dal latino_ Eo, is, ivi, itum, ire_.. è un termine ormai in disuso nell'italiano corrente


----------



## effeundici

lauradies said:


> Vuol dire "*andate*" (imperativo di _andare_) e deriva direttamente dal latino_ Eo, is, ivi, itum, ire_.. è un termine ormai in disuso nell'italiano corrente


 
Solita eccezione il vernacolo toscano che ancora, talvolta, lo utilizza; soprattutto al participio passato *ito*


----------



## Angel.Aura

effeundici said:


> Solita eccezione il vernacolo toscano che ancora, talvolta, lo utilizza; soprattutto al participio passato *ito*


Eccezione condivisa ampiamente dal dialetto romanesco.


----------



## rawbee

Se vogliamo, forse anche il napoletano "se n'è 'gghiuto" probabilmente può esserne una derivazione diretta.


----------



## Lupen The Third

Mi pare che il siciliano utilizza "ite ite" per dire "andate andate".
@Rawbee: E' esatto. In realtà, credo che doveva essere "Iut" in passato; ma poi, col tempo, per ragioni cacofoniche è divenuto "gghiut".

Altri latinismi nel napoletano >
"te nè a' ì" o "iamm".

ルパン三世


----------



## rawbee

Ora mi viene in mente anche "iatevenn" (con una mezza "e" finale).
Che bello riscoprire le radici antiche dei dialetti


----------



## Lupen The Third

Pienamente d'accordo


----------



## winegrower

Una piccola aggiunta/precisazione:  Il verbo latino eo deriva dal greco είμι=andare, e l' imperativo fa appunto ίτε (ite). Es: Ίτε παίδες Ελλήνων (andate figli dei Greci): Eschilo-Persiani.


----------



## effeundici

winegrower said:


> Una piccola aggiunta/precisazione: Il verbo latino eo deriva dal greco είμι=andare, e l' imperativo fa appunto ίτε (ite). Es: Ίτε παίδες Ελλήνων (andate figli dei Greci): Eschilo-Persiani.


 
Non sono un esperto ma ho dei forti dubbi che *eo* venga dal greco. Magari derivano tutti e 2 dal PIE.


----------



## rawbee

Confermo che "eo" viene da είμι.
Ho controllato sul dizionario (Calonghi).

Quindi, quello che volevi dire, winegrover, se non ho capito male, è che più probabilmente le forme napoletane derivano direttamente dal verbo greco, e non da
quello latino?
Trattandosi  di Magna Grecia e considerando che nei dialetti del sud rimangono tracce di greco antico, è possibile.

Però, è anche vero che è un verbo molto comune. Non so se avrebbe mantenuto la forma greca, se il latino ne avesse sviluppata una diversa.
Diciamo che tanto è la stessa, quindi ci è andata bene


----------



## Juri

Non dimentichiamo che papa Benedetto XVI ha consentito la ripresa del latino nelle celebrazioni liturgiche.
 Si rivaluta cosi' anche l'*ite*, che conclude la messa: *Ite*,missa est!


----------



## franz rod

> Confermo che "eo" viene da είμι.


Sei sicuro che non ci sia scritto cfr. (gr) είμι o qualcosa di simile?
Anche etimo.it afferma come il verbo "ire" derivi dalla radice indoeuropea "i" presente anche nel sanscrito:  i-tis=lo andare, i-mas=andiamo e pure in parole come gettare (iectare cioè far andare).  Pure il vocabolario Rocci confronta il greco είμι con la forma in sanscrito ed in latino.



> Quindi, quello che volevi dire, winegrover, se non ho capito male, è che più probabilmente le forme napoletane derivano direttamente dal verbo greco, e non da
> quello latino?


Mi sembra alquanto difficile:   la forma "gghiut" è derivata da quella latina "ito".  Inoltre Napoli in epoca imperiale era completamente latina visto che era stata popolata prevalentemente da popolazioni provenienti dall'entroterra e non da greci.


----------



## rawbee

Scusa ma questa distinzione tra latino e indoeuropeo mi suona parecchio strana. È naturale che sia eo che είμι derivino da una radice indoeuropea. Tutte le lingue europee, con pochissime eccezioni, vengono da lì. 
Però è anche vero che moltissimi vocaboli latini derivano dal greco, la stragrande maggioranza, oserei dire. Così come una grandissima parte della cultura latina deriva da quella greca. 
Per cui, non capisco qual è il problema. Forse mi sta sfuggendo qualcosa?

Per quel che riguarda Napoli, ovviamente il grosso del dialetto è di matrice latina, come la lingua italiana del resto. Diciamo che  la sopravvivenza di alcune forme greche (ce ne sono, te lo garantisco; le ho studiate, a suo tempo) ne rappresenta una parte interessante. D'altro canto i dialetti sono nati per effetto degli apporti di lingue non latine, altrimenti non esisterebbero neanche.

Poi, per quel che riguarda questo verbo in particolare, sono d'accordo con te che è più semplice immaginarlo derivato dal latino che dall'italiano.

Ciò non toglie che qui stiamo facendo solo ipotesi, perchè ci vorrebbe uno studioso per dare certezze. Non sempre la somiglianza tra due forme è sintomo affidabile di una loro effettiva parentela.


----------



## Lupen The Third

franz rod said:


> Inoltre Napoli in epoca imperiale era completamente latina visto che era stata popolata prevalentemente da popolazioni provenienti dall'entroterra e non da greci.



Ciao franz rod!
Perdona la mia mancanza ma non ho ben capito cosa vuoi dire 
Questo "visto che era stata popolata prevalentemente [...] greci" si riferisce all'epoca imperiale o prima (anni prima) del suo avvenire?

Scarto la prima ipotesi, perchè sarebbe stato (almeno per me) più naturale scrivere :
Durante l'epoca imperiale Napoli era stata popolata [...] greci.

Molti anni prima dell'epoca imperiale Napoli "era stata [...] greci". E' così o mi sbaglio? 
Scusami ancora 

Rawbee : Ce ne sono di grecismi vivi nel napoletano, te lo dice un napoletano doc!
Es: Pazzià = giocare da >pàizein - greco classico

Saluti.


----------



## rawbee

Lupen The Third said:


> Es: Pazzià = giocare da >pàizein - greco classico




Che bella, anche questa!


----------



## franz rod

> Però è anche vero che moltissimi vocaboli latini derivano dal greco, la stragrande maggioranza, oserei dire



No, ho letto che forse un terzo scarso del vocabolario latino potrebbe derivare dal greco.



> Questo "visto che era stata popolata prevalentemente [...] greci" si riferisce all'epoca imperiale o prima (anni prima) del suo avvenire?



La Napoli greca è sempre stata una città di secondaria importanza; molto più importante era Capua (decaduta per essersi schierata con Annibale) o Pozzuoli (in particolare nella prima età imperiale).  La poca popolazione greca che inizialmente aveva fondato la città, oltre a non ricevere altri flussi migratori dalla madrepatria, vedeva continuamente arrivare nuovi abitanti che però non erano appunto greci ma provenivano dall'entroterra campano.  Le stesse guerre sannitiche furono ad esempio iniziate dai tentativi dei Sanniti di conquistare la costa campana (questo secolare movimento migratorio che si muoveva dagli Appennini verso la costa coinvolgeva numerose popolazioni italiche centro-meridionali; e difatti durante la guerra di Roma contro Taranto e Pirro -inizio III secolo- queste popolazioni avevano conquistato buona parte delle colonie greche).  
Pertanto fu proprio grazie a questi continui flussi migratori che andavano a sostituire il preesistente elemento greco e contribuivano all'espansione della città stessa, che questa, al tempo dei romani, si era oramai completamente latinizzata.


----------



## Juri

Giacche' si parla di grecismi, ben 278 parole veneziane sono di origine greca, che non mancano neppure a Trieste , per la presenza di una forte comunita' greca.Ricordo smessi e coloriti epiteti come:
"camoma" =persona lenta e fiacca,
"mamo" e fors'anche mamolo e momolo=stupido.
"pampalugo"=sciocco,
"pitima" = persona noiosa
Se non erro sono greci anche "guato"= pesce asino,"voliga" o volega = retina a sacco,"gorna"=grondaia, "mastela" recipiente di legno, e usati ancor oggi i famosi "piròn"=forchetta e "pitèr"= vaso da fiori e da notte.


----------



## Lupen The Third

Ti ringrazio tantissimo per avermi chiarito le idee.
E' stata una mia defaillance!

Saluti.


----------



## federicoft

rawbee said:


> Scusa ma questa distinzione tra latino e indoeuropeo mi suona parecchio strana. È naturale che sia eo che είμι derivino da una radice indoeuropea. Tutte le lingue europee, con pochissime eccezioni, vengono da lì.
> Però è anche vero che moltissimi vocaboli latini derivano dal greco, la stragrande maggioranza, oserei dire.



No, solo una piccola frazione del lessico latino, e di conseguenza italiano, è costituito da prestiti diretti dal greco. Nel caso di _ite_, nonché nella grande maggioranza degli altri casi, si tratta di evoluzioni parallele ma del tutto distinte di una comune radice indo-europea.

Questo per quanto riguarda la parola in oggetto. Forse una discussione più generale dei grecismi in italiano o nei vari dialetti è leggermente fuori argomento qui.


----------



## winegrower

Neanch’ io sono un esperto, ma mi sono ricordato della famosa frase di Eschilo e, controllando, ho trovato l’etimologia dal greco (dopo che 9 foristi abbiano concordato sulla provenienza dal latino). In quanto alla derivazione delle forme napoletane, non saprei dire. Mi sembra peró che i campi dello scibile ricorrano piu spesso al greco classico di quanto possa sembrare. Aprendo a caso la pagina iniziale di questo sito che -ho sentito-vada forte in materia di lingua italiana, la proporzione di parole greche vs italiane è 8/10.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Dai ragazzi, cerchiamo per favore di parlare di argomenti che c'entrino almeno alla lontana con il tema del thread, cioè _ite_. Già l'attinenza dei grecismi nel napoletano mi sembra un attimo tirata per i capelli. 
(Se non dovesse esserci più niente da dire, la discussione si può anche lasciar sedimentare, eh)


----------

